# Some friends at the zoo...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehee.. So i am -finally- getting my bum active to post some photos from the GTAA Zoo Trip!

Here's the two giant gourami... Yes they did get moved outta the pond 


















Such friendly fishies... :3


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You mean I actually have frickin' gouramis with frickin' lasers on their frickin' foreheads?


----------

